# ever lost a flashlight?



## mccririck (Feb 14, 2013)

My LED Lenser T7 mysteriously went missing at work. Really pissed about it.


----------



## gradio (Feb 14, 2013)

Dropped one and that was the end of that - over the edge of the boat I got to watch it (was on) disappear into the darkness of the water depth and at night. It was really cool.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 14, 2013)

Plenty.


----------



## buds224 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dropped my TA21 in a park. Backtracked my movements within minutes, it walked off on its own somehow. Replaced it with x2 more TA21 lights once I realized they were discontinued. ***as a result, re-awakened the addiction to buying lights _(I hadn't bought a light for a whole year before the loss)_***


----------



## Davekan (Feb 14, 2013)

Olight M30 Triton, 3 weeks ago. No clue how it went missing.

Dave


----------



## sgt253 (Feb 14, 2013)

McGizmo 27 LT with 5 watt Led. Taken from jacket pocket inside locked office.


----------



## Changchung (Feb 14, 2013)

Last year in a motorbike journey I lost a small cr123 what I just mod it with a xm-l and a good driver...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Dadof6 (Feb 14, 2013)

Still hoping I find my hds rotary.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 14, 2013)

Lost my original LD20 Q5 and a Streamlight Micro Stream at the same time ... I'm still not over it and it's been 10 months lol. Still a chance they are around my apartment but I'm pretty sure I lost them when I went to photograph a wedding.

 So pizzed off... I really want to buy a LD20 R5... I don't really want the LD22 with the sideswitch. I would buy another LD20 in a second if they just kept the R5 design but just replaced the emitter with an xp-g2. I don't completely dislike the sideswitch--- I recently got a E50 and am thinking about getting an E25. But the LD20 seems more sturdy to me with just a tail clicky--- a flat one like the original so it can tailstand and can't be hit easily if dropped.


----------



## lintonindy (Feb 14, 2013)

Lost my Fenix PD-32 at the children's museum when I went to check my coat. That was the light that got me into this hobby. I replaced it with a Eagletac D25LC2 with an XP-G2 LED and a 2amp driver. It is better than my Fenix, but after that light was run over with a car a couple times, and performed flawlessly, I swore I'd never get rid of it.


----------



## novice (Feb 15, 2013)

I've lost a beloved Spyderco Dragonfly, but, so far, not a flashlight. I have misplaced my EDC Fenix P2D numerous times, and keep getting lucky getting it back. I've also had the bezel of my keychain Peak led light unscrew and go flying off numerous times when I pull my keychain out of my pocket, but somehow I always notice, and get it back. It hasn't happened for a while; which is something to be said for not lubricating the threads and o-rings like I should...


----------



## Vortus (Feb 15, 2013)

Lost a nice little modded JB CLE. Had glow powder and a gitd lanyard, along with a upgraded p4. Great little light, think I either left it in a hotel room or it got left in the restraunt.


----------



## Hiroaki067 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lost SF E1B when I went to camping around 2 years ago, Probably washed to the river when crossing stream.


----------



## Cataract (Feb 15, 2013)

About 6 years back I couldn't find my very first great flashlight and I was packing to leave for camping. Went back to the store, they gave me... emm bought 2 more (1 flashlight and the matching headlamp) and came home to fing it in the garbage basket next to my night stand. I kept all 3 and that gave me the initial push to not mind splurging.

About 5 years back I was walking back from field testing my then still smallish collection in the woods. I pat my pockets to find out that my first aluminum light was missing. Took 3 minutes to find it in the brush while using 2 other lights and a headlamp (kinda bitter fun experience). Nothing of the sort ever happened again, although I have misplaced some lights and could not find them for days or weeks. I really feel for you guys, I know exactly the feeling.


----------



## cerbie (Feb 15, 2013)

My beat-up, flaky-switched, Fenix L2D (P4)*. I *really* miss the batteries, GITD lanyard end, and trit vial, more than anything.

Prior to that, a Fenix L1P (1st-gen w/ 'partial' regulation), many moons ago.

* In at least one post around here, I'd said L2T. For some reason that was in my head as what it was, but I just came across the 1AA tube, and was an L1D.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Feb 15, 2013)

A friend lost my Inova X5... he did manage to find and return some of it, but the lawnmower had disappeared everything but the plastic battery spacer! It started out in a Maxpedition sheath which probably got it snatched up by the blades. Three deep gashes cut off the tailcap, ejected the force fit bezel and severed the tube about 1/3 across.
Maybe it would have been OK if it had been tied to the lawnmower blade


----------



## välineurheilija (Feb 15, 2013)

I cant seem to find my Led lenser frogman that i put somewhere in the house.maybe it turns up sometime but i havent really lost any lights


----------



## ScottFree (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm still searching for a HDS 200T in my house.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2013)

My Nitecore EC25 just magically disappeared in my bedroom. I left it on the table while it was on "stand-by" mode last night. I think the suspect is my 4-year old daughter. LOL Hopefully she didnt put the flashlight in the trash can. Every night I turn off the lights to see if I can find the "blink" since I left it on stand-by mode. This weekend, I think I'll I do a thorough house cleaning.


----------



## dajab77 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just one that I know of. Rexlight. Replaced it a while back. I hope it was found by someone that they are enjoying it.


----------



## radkoch (Feb 16, 2013)

Seems like I only lose my expensive flashlights I put a lot of time into. The cheapie black and yellow flashlight I bought when I was a mechanic in the army is still around. (I was in the army from 83-89)


----------



## edpmis02 (Feb 17, 2013)

Fenix LD25 that sat behind the couch until my wife did some house cleaning before some guests arrived.. :candle:


----------



## bnemmie (Feb 17, 2013)

More then I want to admit to. lol



gradio said:


> Dropped one and that was the end of that - over the edge of the boat I got to watch it (was on) disappear into the darkness of the water depth and at night. It was really cool.



I have lost a few Sirefires this way. It was a cool at first, until I realized that I just lost a $60 flashlight. lol


----------



## dudemar (Feb 17, 2013)

When I was a teen I lost my minimag. I was devastated because I loved that thing. Took it everywhere with its tc lanyard. I was at a snowy campground in N. California and during a snowball fight I lost it. Never found it, and contemplated returning in the summer to see if it's still there.  The other close call happened a few years ago at the bookstore. I was sitting on one of the comfy chairs with a Pila GL3 in my pocket. I stood up to leave and halfway to the parking lot noticed my pocket was empty. Ran back to the chair to find the GL3 undisturbed.

I make it a point to never lose a light. They are simply dear to me. Hope they make LoJack for flashlights soon?


----------



## al93535 (Feb 17, 2013)

Never. I check pocket contents regularly. Once when my zebra came out of my pocket, I realized it within minutes, backtracked and found it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grizzman (Feb 17, 2013)

No, I've never lost one. 

Grizz


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Feb 17, 2013)

I had an ITP A3 E0S on my keychain for a short time, then the head fell off. Now I only use lights with stiff threads for keychain duty.


----------



## irlemt (Feb 17, 2013)

I lost my first ever mini mag AA ( camoflage colour) that I got for my 21st Birthday. Also lost a 4C maglite. Lost 2 minimags within a week but found them both 6 months later down the back of my couch , happy days!


----------



## nzlux (Feb 18, 2013)

I had a fenix tk11 go missing


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2013)

Raiden said:


> My Nitecore EC25 just magically disappeared in my bedroom. I left it on the table while it was on "stand-by" mode last night. I think the suspect is my 4-year old daughter. LOL Hopefully she didnt put the flashlight in the trash can. Every night I turn off the lights to see if I can find the "blink" since I left it on stand-by mode. This weekend, I think I'll I do a thorough house cleaning.



Last night I found my EC25! It was mysteriously placed in my P25 shipping container which was located in the utility room. With a weak 18650, of course. I thought I had to order another one. :twothumbs


----------



## JCD (Feb 19, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Last night I found my EC25! It was mysteriously placed in my P25 shipping container which was located in the utility room. With a weak 18650, of course. I thought I had to order another one. :twothumbs



I have a four year old nephew who likes to relocate my lights to do, um, runtime experiments. I wouldn't mind it as much if he would just document the experiments better!

Fortunately, I've been able to find them all so far, so no lost lights.


----------



## HotWire (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, yes! I've misplaced several lights (which all turned up one way or the other), but for MONTHS I was totally bummed by losing one of my Torch Lab custom lights. I'd been working on the garage door opener.... so I assumed it was in the garage or engine compartment of the car. I had visions of it disappearing onto the highway, never to be used by me again.... Then.... (I have always been lucky) I dropped a battery on the floor near the computer... There was my beloved Torch Lab light! It had been there under the chair for more than a month! How did it get there? Haven't got a clue!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams (Feb 20, 2013)

Sigh...i try to forget about it...

Theres a bored Surefire C2 with m61 and AW 18650 lost somewhere in the Georgian Terrace hotel in Atlanta.


----------



## alex21 (Feb 20, 2013)

al93535 said:


> Never. I check pocket contents regularly. Once when my zebra came out of my pocket, I realized it within minutes, backtracked and found it. Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 Same. Always patting my pockets down etc making sure everythings there.. people look at me weird when I get up off a seat and then look at it, under the seat/floor etc. Ok maybe a bit too paranoid. Left my tablet on a park bench yesterday (very rare that would happen, but I was carrying more bags than usual and trying to eat a piece of fruit at the same time, realised in about 5-10 secs I didn't have it. raced back across busy traffic and got it. was in a busy part of town with lotsa people walking past). I rarely lose stuff tho. Back to the topic, nope, never lost a flashlight.. yet


----------



## Cataract (Feb 20, 2013)

alex21 said:


> Same. Always patting my pockets down etc making sure everythings there.. people look at me weird when I get up off a seat and then look at it, under the seat/floor etc. Ok maybe a bit too paranoid. Left my tablet on a park bench yesterday (very rare that would happen, but I was carrying more bags than usual and trying to eat a piece of fruit at the same time, realised in about 5-10 secs I didn't have it. raced back across busy traffic and got it. was in a busy part of town with lotsa people walking past). I rarely lose stuff tho. Back to the topic, nope, never lost a flashlight.. yet



I don't go as far as bending down to look under seats, but I check my pocket content whenever I put something back in and check the ground too. I once had my wallet fall to the ground silently and before anyone could even try for it, I was right on top of the situation. Been doing this for so long it is now a reflex.


I posted this before in another thread and it helped one or two members. Hoping it might help someone again:

How to find lost objects


----------



## degarb (Feb 20, 2013)

Every time I leave a light on counter or couch it becomes missing. My wife throws it in a drawer or some weird place. No matter to her that I need it for work, or that it cost me $100 + batteries. This is why I could never buy a Wilma; I would need to press felony charges, which wouldn't be good for the marriage.

They usually turn up in a few years. I sure hope there is a good market in the future for antique led lights.

Someone needs to come up with a $2 key finder, not based on whistling. (Whistling key finders do not work, as they constantly go off.)


----------



## ericjohn (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't get me started. In bygone, unenlightened times, my parents would throw out a flashlight whenever the bulb would blow. Lost some pretty rare ones doing that. I have lost at least two of my Garrity R300G flashlights.


----------



## alex21 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cataract said:


> I don't go as far as bending down to look under seats, but I check my pocket content whenever I put something back in and check the ground too. I once had my wallet fall to the ground silently and before anyone could even try for it, I was right on top of the situation. Been doing this for so long it is now a reflex. I posted this before in another thread and it helped one or two members. Hoping it might help someone again: How to find lost objects


 I've developed that kind of edc sixth sense too.. It's also the hassle associated with getting things replaced, falling into wrong hands, or personal info being found on phones/devices or forgetting to backup my calender, etc.(ofcourse there are software/mechanisms for that stuff.. ) Cool book as well, thanks


----------



## alex21 (Feb 20, 2013)

degarb said:


> Someone needs to come up with a $2 key finder, not based on whistling. (Whistling key finders do not work, as they constantly go off.)


 Oh god that thing is annoying.. think it freaked my neighbours out once cos I stuffed a couple of those in a cupboard right behind a common wall and would go off at the slightest sound.


----------



## insomnivore (Feb 20, 2013)

One of my part time jobs is at a campground and it allows me the opportunity to find many lost things, or "gone found" in the internet/New USA speak. Got a nice squeeze red LED light (ala Photon I) at the end of last year. Now using it as my bedroom TV remote control light.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes! It is coming up on two years now, however, I still wonder what happened to my Muyshondt Aeon? The day it was lost, it was very windy here in the Palm Springs area and that developed into an awful sand storm. It was during that storm I lost it - somehow and it even has a McGizmo clip on it. 

No matter, when I returned home, I pulled the back up Aeon from the safe. Really, if you have a light or something you use a lot, or is simply a favorite, it is worth having a spare.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Feb 23, 2013)

RedLed said:


> Really, if you have a light or something you use a lot, or is simply a favorite, it is worth having a spare.



I totally agree with that. I have backups of my favorite things, including my most favored flashlights.


----------



## Gulliverfoyle (Feb 28, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I totally agree with that. I have backups of my favorite things, including my most favored flashlights.



I hate to admit I am the same way. 1=0 and 2=1 in my world. Guns, knives, lights much to the consternation of my wife! Still doesn't help me find one of my Surefires that vanished, a non-backed-up classic E2E with LED head. Stuck in a go bag somewhere hopefully.


----------



## bjt3833 (Mar 13, 2013)

Old 6D Maglite went somewhere. I think it got stolen out of my old truck.


----------



## awyeah (Mar 14, 2013)

I lost a SureFire 6P LED. My first nice flashlight. My biggest worry is someone has it who doesn't know how to properly handle 2xCR123A lights.


----------



## Dr.444 (Mar 15, 2013)

Never


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Mar 15, 2013)

Only to thread-lock :scowl:


----------



## foreman (Mar 16, 2013)

no, not yet.


----------



## appliancejunk (Mar 16, 2013)

Years ago when I was into Surefire flashlights I lost three new black Surefire E1's in a online trade for a knife.
Ever since then I stopped doing online trades and just buy what I want instead.


----------



## Quiksilver (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't find my Malkoff Hound Dog ... 

Not sure if stolen or just missing. Got to do a sweep of the house to see if I can locate.


EDIT: LOL, just found it, in my "Go Bag" in a plastic storage box under the bed. Hard to keep track of lights sometimes, have to remember where they are deployed to.


Here's to the feeling when you find a lost flashlight!


----------



## Andy80F (Mar 17, 2013)

My SC600 has been lost all winter, sure it is in the house somewhere and luckily has taken so long looking for it that Zebralight announced the SC600II so that seems a worthy replacement. The loss did cause a lot of other lights to be reused and re-ppreciated.


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 17, 2013)

Quiksilver said:


> Can't find my Malkoff Hound Dog ...
> 
> Not sure if stolen or just missing. Got to do a sweep of the house to see if I can locate.
> 
> ...


Well, at least nobody made off with your Malkoff.


----------



## Quiksilver (Mar 17, 2013)

Arm and Leg said:


> Well, at least nobody made off with your Malkoff.



Madoff?


----------



## blah9 (Mar 17, 2013)

So far I've been lucky. Lost a camera once but all my lights have never gone missing.


----------



## Prendy (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm convinced that my small flashlights are in the same place as the missing socks from the dryer. Every now and then i'll find one, (once, in my engine bay, lol.. oops) but usually - once they're gone, they're gone. For the smaller (single A size) lights, i stick with cheapies now, and put the extra money into my more substantial lights, since i know i'll lose them anyways.


----------



## PhillyRube (Mar 18, 2013)

mccririck said:


> My LED Lenser T7 mysteriously went missing at work. Really pissed about it.



You're not a cop, are you? Leave a millin bucks or a pound of cocaine on a table in the stationhouse, no one touches it. Leave your flashlight in a car, and it's gone forever.......


----------



## degarb (Mar 19, 2013)

PhillyRube said:


> You're not a cop, are you? Leave a millin bucks or a pound of cocaine on a table in the stationhouse, no one touches it. Leave your flashlight in a car, and it's gone forever.......



Yep.I know for a fact that people pocket the simpler lights for their camping trips, etc.

I have even found them in my friends' cars, and they refuse to give themback.

Also, a lot of people still think they are cheap, so just stash them in the back of a drawer, throw them into tool bins.

Then, there have been a few cheap headlamps (Rayovac) that seem to be designed to fall off their straps. I lost two sucessively, before realizing why they would disappear between the charger and the vehicle.

I think the people who never lost a light, lie to themselves, lie to others, are flashlight sellers, live alone, are super neurotic, or all of the above.


----------



## Cataract (Mar 19, 2013)

degarb said:


> [...]
> I think the people who never lost a light, lie to themselves, lie to others, are flashlight sellers, live alone, are super neurotic, or all of the above.



I never lost a flashlight for more than a few days. I always found them and I never leave them unattended out of arm's reach while I work. All the little things that have disappeared in my life has made me develop a reflex of always checking my pockets and my surroundings before leaving, even if I was only sitting there for a minute. I'm not a lier, flashlight seller or neurotic. I do live alone, but even when I didn't, no one touched my stuff - else I wouldn't have stayed there for long.


----------



## 999snafu (Mar 19, 2013)

At the minute I'm starting to worry, it's been a few days since I last saw one off my lights (an Oveready custom-HA C2 with one of their triple XP-G drop-ins) and for the life of me I can't remember where I last used it & it's nowhere in the house, car or any jacket pockets!




PhillyRube said:


> You're not a cop, are you? Leave a millin bucks or a pound of cocaine on a table in the stationhouse, no one touches it. Leave your flashlight in a car, and it's gone forever.......



Ain't that the truth! Although milk, cakes/food and Force issue gloves & coats seem to be the favourite things to go missing! It's not really "missing" though, it's just ........... a "creative re-organization of operational resources"!!!


----------



## dragonhaertt (Mar 20, 2013)

I lost my Fenix PD20 about a year ago, still not sure if i left it in England or if it got stolen. It was my first proper flashlight and didn't notice it was gone until i was back home.
Just bought a Eagletac D25LC2 as replacement, it will arrive tomorrow


----------



## rayman (Mar 20, 2013)

Never lost a light but I misplaced my keys with my Preon ReVO SS on it once and when I couldn't find it first I was more concerned about the light as I was about the rest of my keys . Luckily found it.

rayman


----------



## Flashlike (Mar 22, 2013)

*Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*

A couple of weeks ago I lost a really nice flashlight. It was a Lummi Raw NS that I've owned for a few years and recently upgraded with one of ZanZan's Triple XP-G2 3-mode drop ins. :mecry: 
It usually resides on my night stand or on my desk, but a couple of times I've taken it with me in the left front pocket of my jeans. 

I noticed one morning that it wasn't in its usual spot on either my night stand or desk, so I though that maybe I had left it in my pocket *PANIC!*. But it wasn't there, either. Since then I have searched every conceivable place that it could be but haven't been able to find it. I've checked the pockets in all of my jeans and coats  . I've looked on the closet shelves and floor, in the laundry hamper, washing machine, clothes dryer, around and underneath the bed, in my vehicle, in my desk drawer at work, etc. 

So far it hasn't shown up. I keep thinking (and hoping) that one of these days I'll somehow stumble upon it and be able to say, "Ahh...there it is!". I'm still in disbelief that I actually lost it, but have for the most part given up on finding it. 

If nothing else, I've learned a hard lesson that if I decide to pocket carry a flashlight (especially a small flashlight) that it will either be in a holster or on a lanyard that is secured to either my belt or one of the belt loops. I really don't think that it fell out of my pocket, but I don't know how else I would have lost it. 

Has anyone else lost a nice flashlight? What suggestions do you have for preventing loss of a smaller sized flashlight? 

4/15/2013 --*UPDATE!* Thankfully I finally FOUND this flashlight a couple of days ago!! It was in the left pocket of one of the pairs of jeans that was hanging in our closet. I thought I had checked all of those pockets when I searched previously but must have missed it then. Anyway I'm really glad that it showed up!


----------



## Imon (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*

Hey Flashlike, there are a lot of threads like this one, including a recent one.

To answer your question, yes, I lost a HDS Clicky 4 years ago. Still bothers me to this day.


----------



## Flashlike (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*



Imon said:


> Hey Flashlike, there are a lot of threads like this one, including a recent one.
> 
> To answer your question, yes, I lost a HDS Clicky 4 years ago. Still bothers me to this day.



Thanks for your post, Imon. I should have done a search on the forums before starting a new thread. I didn't know that there were so many "losers".  

I might check out that free book that one CPF member suggested in that other thread (http://www.professorsolomon.com/graphics/howtofindlostobjects.pdf). 
Sorry to hear of your lost HDS Clicky. That is a huge loss, indeed.


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*



Flashlike said:


> "losers".


That's not funny...


----------



## mauiblue (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*

I lost a Surefire Backup last year. Bummed about that but that's just how it goes. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poppy (Mar 23, 2013)

Over the years, MANY lights have gone missing. The few that I can specifically recall are maglights 2x 3D, and 3C (primarily for the cars in part becuase they make legal equalizers) a couple of mag solitairs, and a couple mag 2xAA lights. Most recently a mag 2AA led twisty it was used ONE night as a reading light by my grandson, so I am sure it will show up somewhere.

Two other lights that are gone include an old incandescent 4C stand-up flashlight/lantern with a belt clip, and tilt head.
And a craftsman 3in sealed beam 6v rechargeable spot light. I might have tossed it when it wouldn't hold a charge anymore (I should have kept it and replaced the battery). I really liked that light.


----------



## JohnR66 (Mar 23, 2013)

In September of 2008, Hurricane Ike struck. After dissipating into a powerful wind storm that blew up into Ohio, it knocked out power to thousands. This was the last time I saw my Fenix L0D. I remember using it during the 1 day power outage, but right after that, I could never find it. It was not a cheap light to me and I searched the house and even the yard for it. It never turned up after all these years.

A year after I lost that Fenix, the Maratac Extreme AAA was the talk here on CPF, so I bought one. I still have it today and use it daily as an EDC. I have left it at my brother's and parent's house a couple times but always have gotten it back.


----------



## Flashlike (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*



Arm and Leg said:


> That's not funny...



Well, you're right. At least it affords some degree of consolation knowing that others have had similar experiences. Honestly I had no idea that so many others have lost their flashlights, too.


----------



## Quiksilver (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*

Really nice?

Not sure.

I lost a Fenix LD20 R4. It failed and I was about to send it away on warranty, and it vanished. I wonder if the cop rooting through my backpack the night I lost it had anything to do with it ... 

Thought I'd lost my Rotary a couple times but it always turned up, rolled off the side of the car seat or something like that.


----------



## Flashlike (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*



Quiksilver said:


> Really nice? Not sure... Thought I'd lost my Rotary a couple times but it always turned up, rolled off the side of the car seat or something like that.



I would have major sadness if I lost my Rotary! It's my primary EDC and one of my favorite flashlights. I do keep it in a holster on my belt. That is still no guarantee that I won't ever lose it, but I try my best to keep track of it.


----------



## musicmagic (Mar 24, 2013)

dropped my ITP A3 in the furnace the other day, still waiting for it to go boom.


----------



## smokinbasser (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*

Yeah I lost a 47s 123 mini titanium at the Texas State fair last year, But I do have a photo at the fair with me holding it LOL It just aint the same for lighting things up though.


----------



## blub (Mar 24, 2013)

I didn't lose it but I forgot I had a 4 sevens X10, found it on a shelf in my office, same with my RA Twisty 85TR, I used to use it every night on red or low so I wouldn't wake my wife, just sorta forgot I had it. I feel old.


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 25, 2013)

I almost lost my HDS U60 twice: once I dropped it in the apartment hallway in which I live. Luckily for me, my neighbour who just passed me in the hall, saw it and asked if it was mine. Extremely lucky. The second time, I came home from a bike ride and couldn't find it in the pocket of my backpack... I frantically traced my last steps for 30 minutes to try and find it and couldn't. I returned home, emptied my backpack and... lo and behold, it had fallen to the bottom and was hiding under my bike tools, spare tires and inner tubes. Since that moment, the HDS is now sitting on my nightstand.

But, I really do feel for those who have lost a light... I can't even imagine if I lost one of my prized lights!


----------



## Bentbylumens (Mar 26, 2013)

Maratac AAA original rev 1 in stainless
Really hacks me off because I dont like the newer models with no medium mode


----------



## Barbarin (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, I win. I lost a whole flashlight factory.


----------



## sedstar (Mar 31, 2013)

like most of us, i went thru uncountable "couple dollar flashlights"... I remember when the 6v LANTERN at walmart (wth battery?) cost less than walmart sold the LANTERN BATTERIES for...

i finally was talked into the wisdom of "one good flashlight", which was a 2 D-cell maglight.

it disappeared... i bought a 3-D maglite... it disappeared...

after I got a 4-d maglite and engraved it with a high speed rotary thingy... it "stayed".

near as i figure, the gremlins have a weight limit to what size flashlight they can carry off, LMAO.

if i am alone, I call it "lost"... if i am around anyone, the odds of stolen go up... but gone is gone.

I like the idea of a couple hundred lumen hand-held flashlight... but, i also realize "lost" and "stolen" happen a LOT LESS once i got to 4-d size lights, lol... I mean, seriously, its *hard* to *lose* a 6-d cell maglight, you know? LMAO... even in a pile of stuff in your backseat, just look at the pile... ah! THERE it is! see it poking its tailcap up out of the sea of camping equipment?


----------



## Launch Mini (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*

I think I lost my Haiku XML. 
I know it was in the back of my car a week ago Friday. It's been AWOL since then. 
I was using it to fix my rear wind screen ( for the cabriolet ) and left it back there. Hopefully It just is hiding somewhere.


----------



## yuandrew (Mar 31, 2013)

Garrity 2aa rubber ( looks like this one )

Black Mini-Mag 2aa

Coleman ?

Panasonic (While exploring a storm sewer)

River Rock 2aaa (Somewhere inside the wall between my room and the upstairs bathroom)

Blue Mini-Mag 2aa 

Two of my Uncle's DeWalt DCL510s


----------



## Cerealand (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*



Launch Mini said:


> I think I lost my Haiku XML.
> I know it was in the back of my car a week ago Friday. It's been AWOL since then.
> I was using it to fix my rear wind screen ( for the cabriolet ) and left it back there. Hopefully It just is hiding somewhere.



I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully it rolled under the seat.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*



Imon said:


> Hey Flashlike, there are a lot of threads like this one, including a recent one.
> 
> To answer your question, yes, I lost a HDS Clicky 4 years ago. Still bothers me to this day.





Flashlike said:


> Thanks for your post, Imon. I should have done a search on the forums before starting a new thread. I didn't know that there were so many "losers".



No problem, I have merged this thread with a similar one from ~last month. Best regards,


----------



## bstrickler (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*

I've had 3 stolen at work, and no longer bring a light to work.

4Sevens AA Ti
Surefire U2
Solarforce L2m
The latter two were stolen within days of eachother. Gonna suck for the folks when they have to buy new batteries for the lights! I hope they have to pay drugstore prices of $10 each!

Also had a friend drop one off a mountain.


----------



## Launch Mini (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*

I have scoured my car and all the usual places I leave them in my home. 
No luck. Pretty sure the Haiku is gone.
I am thinking it was taken from the back of my car.
I know for certain it was there after I used to to illuminate the wind screen so I could reinsert the spring that popped out. I left on the floor behind my seat.
However, I did stop on the way home and left the top down on my car. So propably someone scooped it while I was shopping.
Expensive day.


----------



## Brahms (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*

the first one I lost must have been a 3C maglite; stolen from my car at work (along with the spare tyre, all the tools and the jack)

second one was a UK2AA penlight I used to carry daily; I accidentally left it in a car I was inspecting.

third one was a Nitecore EZAA, which got snatched from my pockets two years ago. You can tell it was being snatched, because its lanyard looped through my belt had been cut. I have yet to get over this one.

the last one was a Solarforce L2P with the M3 head and a Xtar 18700, stolen at work late last year. I am absolutely sure it was stolen, and I am 99.9% sure about who did it. I can't prove anything, though. The most frustrating part is that this torch will be either thrown away or forgotten in a drawer once the Li-Ion runs dry and they find out it won't take "regular alkalines".

All others I either gave away as gifts or ruined and tossed them myself.


----------



## brobrablahblah (Apr 1, 2013)

gradio said:


> Dropped one and that was the end of that - over the edge of the boat I got to watch it (was on) disappear into the darkness of the water depth and at night. It was really cool.



I lost a Quark 123 the same way. I guess that's what I get for going crab fishing without using a lanyard. But it was fun watching it slowly sink.


----------



## degarb (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever lost a really nice flashlight?*



bstrickler said:


> I've had 3 stolen at work, and no longer bring a light to work.
> 
> 4Sevens AA Ti
> Surefire U2
> ...




It is becoming clearer to me now how Maglight has stayed in business selling penlights on the end of a club with the heaviest batteries money could buy. This explains the low efficiency of the emitters to justify the D cells.


----------



## Xiider (Apr 1, 2013)

Once I lost a little flashlight from DX on a festival, it was my first my flashlight 
One year later I found it in my tent...


----------



## edpmis02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My neutral Eagletac t100c2 disappeared from my car. I assume it was taken at a "Quick" Lube place. My Quark 123 (r2) was removed and they told me it "fell out" during cleaning and it was returned.. now I see my Eagletac from a door cubby is missing too. :shakehead. An Olight M20S and 2D magLed were left behind.


----------



## sidecross (Apr 2, 2013)

Not even one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spork (Apr 8, 2013)

I rarely loose things and it makes me a little nutty until I find it. My l2d has been misplaced so I'm here shopping for upgrades. I have searched under couches, removed the cushions and looked just about everywhere else I can think of. I'm still not completely certain my wife hasn't misplaced it. One of our dogs was also rummaging on the counter where I set the light so he may have carried it in the yard like the rest of his toys. I've thought about attaching one of the remote locators to the light but the batteries in those don't last very long. I think from now on I will keep a lanyard and split ring on the lights so they don't roll and are easier to find without adding weight. 

I thought the always on feature of the pal and eternalights were cool but I guess I might add a glow ring to mine. I'm also considering to add a hook on the wall so it doesn't get knocked off the counter.


----------



## Nightster (Apr 9, 2013)

A few years back I lost an Inova X1, It was my first nice flashlight, but never replaced it. However, after we lost power for a week here in New Jersey after the big storm, I realized how important a flashlight was. I have since replaced the Inova with 2 other X1's, then I started to discovered how powerful and awesome LED lights have become and got hooked. Anyway, 12 lights later, I think I'm more than prepared for the next power outage. Even though I replaced my original X1 and then some, it still bothers me I lost my first love.


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 10, 2013)

Lost my edc streamlight sl20 flashlight which was stolen by a co-worker, in the early 90's. a week later i saw him with it, knowing he never had an sl20. my boss just happened to be there when i confronted him, and begged me to check my records to see if i had the serial number so she could fire the guy. couldn't prove it, but since i carried it so long, i knew every nick and scratch on it and i knew it was mine. that's when i became a flashaholic. it was my only light so i ended up buying 2 to make sure i'd always have a backup. i started fixing them, and because of that, everyone started giving me lights that were old and broken, in exchange for the streamlights i repaired.

i joined the forum shortly after my 10 year old, who just started walking at the time, threw out my brand new streamlight strion. i had it in the charger and he found it, using it around the house while my wife washed the dishes. he was rolling it across the kitchen floor and the battery died. unbeknowst to her, he chucked it. she took the garbage out and put the containers at the curb, then took jr. out to play. i started searching for the light the next morning, when my wife said he was playing with it in the kitchen. after tearing, the kitchen then the house apart (do you see symptoms of flashaholism yet?), i interrogated my little one and he led me to the crime scene. remembering the sound of the garbage truck that morning, i curled up on the floor in a puddle of tears, sucking my thumb. i scolded my wife for letting him play with my work tools, and told her she's getting me a new one by father's day or else.

father's day came and went with no flashlight. so i bought a few more for myself...


----------



## Sukram (Apr 15, 2013)

I have never lost my flashlights ...yet


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 15, 2013)

Finally found my lost Lummi NS with triple XP-G2 drop in. Whew! See Post #62 (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...a-flashlight&p=4168134&viewfull=1#post4168134) for details.


----------



## TacticalWatermelon (Apr 16, 2013)

Lost my Microstream once (my edc light). The only logical thing to do was to order two more! :thumbsup:


----------



## yearnslow (Apr 16, 2013)

Personally, I've never lost one. My wife on the other hand has lost THREE of MY flashlights, which would probably be recognised as grounds for divorce in most civilized countries.


----------



## gsr (Apr 16, 2013)

I've lost a Surefire E1e that I had modded to an E1L standard, right before the E1L was released (when I did the mod, not when I lost the light). I have also seemed to have lost almost every Maglight that I have ever owned. I also lost an L.R.I. Photon Proton Pro, right after i had gotten it back from being repaired.


----------



## climberkid (Apr 16, 2013)

I reported about a year ago that I lost my E1B, but my wife just found it in an old purse! What a relief. But oh my, what a green tint. I'll have to do something about that...


----------



## creyc (Jul 3, 2013)

I lost my first good light a while back, a Surefire L4 Lumamax, along with a pair of nice sunglasses in a cottage we were renting in Colorado. Locked the place up, dropped the keys in the safety dropbox, checked my pockets and oh CRAP!

It was either wait a day and miss my flight or count my losses. Still bugs me from time to time.

Also lost a big 4C Maglite, no idea how that happened.


----------



## creyc (Jul 3, 2013)

Barbarin said:


> Well, I win. I lost a whole flashlight factory.



...um?


----------



## Rat (Jul 3, 2013)

I picked up a Quantum DD from the post office opened it up and check it out thinking it was a cool little light. Did a few things before going home but never did see that light again. I think I must have had it for about 60 seconds.
I still have a spare battery, battery holder, USB charger and the box just no light.

:wave:


----------



## markr6 (Jul 3, 2013)

I always saw this thread and thought, "how the hell am I going to lose a flashlight?". Well, I lost one! Luckily it was a $23 L10, and I have a second one so I'm not in a mad rush to find it. It probably just got buried somewhere while moving into a new home.

Edit: FOUND IT!


----------



## rezwan11 (Jul 3, 2013)

lost my black preon 1 with xp-g2


----------



## T45 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lost my newly acquired Black Preon 2 over the Christmas Holiday. I left my jacket in the hotel room of a friend I was visiting who checked out as we left and my Preon 2 was in that jacket. Both gone forever. I have replaced the Preon 2 though


----------



## T45 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat said:


> I picked up a Quantum DD from the post office opened it up and check it out thinking it was a cool little light. Did a few things before going home but never did see that light again. I think I must have had it for about 60 seconds.
> I still have a spare battery, battery holder, USB charger and the box just no light.
> 
> :wave:



OH NO! not even a whole DAY!?!?!?...sheeshhh, that would bum me out for days. Those Quantum DDs aren't exactly cheap.


----------



## Likebright (Jul 4, 2013)

I put Scotch reflective tape on some of my lights, then if I drop them or loose them I just shine another flashlight around and the tape gives away their hiding place. 


 
Mike


----------



## degarb (Jul 4, 2013)

That is nothing; I put reflective tape and florescent hot pink on all my lights. 

Black = absorbing light 
Flashlight = emitting light 
Black Flashlight = oxymoron

It is like a blind fold with led emitters.


----------



## dosquetzales (Jul 7, 2013)

Just lost my Olight i3s - the crab claw snapped on my key ring. I have the chain, but no light


----------



## flashfan (Jul 7, 2013)

Posted by Flashlike: "... I didn't know that there were so many "losers".  "

LOL, that's really funny!

Add me to the "losers" list. 
SureFire E2: lost years ago, but still hoping it'll turn up.
Photon Rex: lost within 24 hours after receiving it back in 2007 (when light debuted) 
Underwater Kinetics 2L (_four_ of them): _stolen_ from my car in two separate incidents
Radio Shack compact fluorescent (two of them): _stolen_ from car in the same two incidents


----------



## cnicook (Jul 7, 2013)

I've lost a few in my time. I lost a surefire g2 with red lens in Iraq in OIF 1 and a little Pelican in OIF 4. At least I had found the Pelican so I guess it wasn't a huge loss when it went missing after just a few weeks. Haven't lost anything I'm the years since though, guess I am more careful in my old age.


----------



## degarb (Jul 8, 2013)

cnicook said:


> I've lost a few in my time. I lost a surefire g2 with red lens in Iraq in OIF 1 and a little Pelican in OIF 4. At least I had found the Pelican so I guess it wasn't a huge loss when it went missing after just a few weeks. Haven't lost anything I'm the years since though, guess I am more careful in my old age.




I just realized that if I lost my TK35, I would be devastated; I would need professional emotional counseling. This, when I am not as intimate with my lights as the Sargent, judging by the avatar, apparently needing more than just a strobe mode. I think it is the flashlights' small size, high value, and helplessness; which is like the responsibility of taking care of a small, helpless child. Anyway, I think the emotional attachment I feel to be unhealthy, and so, am stopping construction on the house addition, which was meant to house my lights.


----------



## Tyler A (Jul 9, 2013)

I have lost my surefire e2d on 4 occasions and it has turned back up everytime, now its retired with my other incandescent lights.


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 15, 2013)

I recently lost a modded one that I converted from a multi (showerhead style) LED to a nice p60 drop-in. Set it on a log while hiking and forgot to pick it up. I hiked back a mile or so and it was no longer there. A $4 battery and a $6 drop-in. At least the light was free!


----------



## Random Dan (Jul 17, 2013)

*I feel sick*

Up until today I had never lost a major piece of EDC gear. But just a few hours ago my most beloved flashlight ever, an HDS 120 Clicky, fell out of my pocket. I can't describe how awful I feel right now, especially knowing that even if HDS lights were readily available it would be a very long time before I could drop $100 on a flashlight again. For now it has been replaced by my ZL SC60 on a para cord lanyard to keep it from the same fate. I know it seems silly to be this upset over a flashlight but I swear I loved that thing to death.

I apologize for this interruption to your useful discussion but I needed to vent somewhere where people understood.


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 17, 2013)

I have lanyards on all my 47s and quarks after losing one at the Tx state fair last year.


----------



## Norm (Jul 17, 2013)

Random Dan said:


> *I feel sick*
> 
> Up until today I had never lost a major piece of EDC gear. But just a few hours ago my most beloved flashlight ever, an HDS 120 Clicky, fell out of my pocket.


This is how I EDC in my front left pocket with the gate clip clipped to a belt loop. This an old EDC, I currently carry a Malkoff MDC.


----------



## dustin1115 (Jul 17, 2013)

I've lost more Mini-Maglites and no-brand flashlights than I can even remember. I was an irresponsible, adventurous young kid with a thing for lights, so naturally I went through quite a few of them. Luckily I've grown up a little since then. The only specific light I remember losing was a 3D Mag that I bought at The Home Depot to keep in the Jeep maybe a week after I got my driver's license. It disappeared a day or two later without a trace. I still keep an eye out for it in the vain hope that it'll turn up. Keep in mind that this was years ago. I'd say that someone probably stole it out of my topless and door-less car (this was in June), but I'm not sure it even made it that far. Maybe it'll show itself to me one day in my hour of need.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 17, 2013)

Only ever lost a Streamlight Nano when the head unscrewed itself, fell off, and the batteries fell out before I realized it. Common issue on the Nano. Knew about it, bought one anyway. Oh well, didn't lose much.


----------



## dodgeryel (Jul 26, 2013)

I recently moved and always carried the streamlight protac 2l and it grew legs and went missing.. I searched everywhere for that light. Then the other day my wife is cleaning out a kitchen drawer and there it was.... Needless to say I was a very happy man...


----------



## whill44 (Jul 27, 2013)

Lost a Sunwayman M11R Mr. Elfin at work yesterday. It was my own fault, I've got a bad habit of leaving my lights on the machines after fixing them sometimes. My coworkers have been really great about returning them to me when found. Hope to get it back next week.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy said:


> Over the years, MANY lights have gone missing. The few that I can specifically recall are maglights 2x 3D, and 3C (primarily for the cars in part becuase they make legal equalizers) a couple of mag solitairs, and a couple mag 2xAA lights. Most recently a mag 2AA led twisty it was used ONE night as a reading light by my grandson, so I am sure it will show up somewhere.
> 
> Two other lights that are gone include an old incandescent 4C stand-up flashlight/lantern with a belt clip, and tilt head.
> And a craftsman 3in sealed beam 6v rechargeable spot light. I might have tossed it when it wouldn't hold a charge anymore (I should have kept it and replaced the battery). I really liked that light.



A few weeks ago, one of the 3D incandescent mags showed up, and this week, my little 2AA LED twisty mag-light was found.
Boy, those old mags don't compare well to the LED mags, or the leds of today. That little LED twisty, isn't bad for a 2AA light, it has two light levels and the head can screw off leaving the LED like a mule. It may be pretty good in a power outage.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Never lost a light. And hope I keep it that way


----------



## elbowtko (Jul 29, 2013)

I came to the right support group.

I lost my H51w, my first "real money" flashlight. I only manage to bring it on one night hike. I lost it on a day hike of all things.


----------



## Cataract (Jul 31, 2013)

Last week my PD20 wt missing while onsite. I looked everywhere, but nothing. I had been thinking to find a replacement that works multiple levels on an RCR, but my efforts have been somewhat fruitless. I figured I might as well replace it with my Q123 high CRI that takes a minute to forget the last mode since that gets on my nerves too much for normal use. The difference in tint felt great. Then my PD20 turned up in my ratchet kit, exactly where I had looked before. I hope the same happens to you guys.

While I remember, my Mr. Elfin went missing after a camping trip. I found it in my hiking pack weeks later for some reason. I know how you guys feel.


----------



## creyc (Jul 31, 2013)

Cataract said:


> Last week my PD20 wt missing while onsite. I looked everywhere, but nothing. I had been thinking to find a replacement that works multiple levels on an RCR, but my efforts have been somewhat fruitless. I figured I might as well replace it with my Q123 high CRI that takes a minute to forget the last mode since that gets on my nerves too much for normal use. The difference in tint felt great. Then my PD20 turned up in my ratchet kit, exactly where I had looked before. I hope the same happens to you guys.
> 
> While I remember, my Mr. Elfin went missing after a camping trip. I found it in my hiking pack weeks later for some reason. I know how you guys feel.



It's funny how the tint makes a light seem so much easier to work with, isn't it? Doing a lot of electrical work, I find a dimmer light but with better CRI or just a warmer tint allows the identifying of wire color just a bit easier and more natural feeling.


----------



## Cataract (Jul 31, 2013)

creyc said:


> It's funny how the tint makes a light seem so much easier to work with, isn't it? Doing a lot of electrical work, I find a dimmer light but with better CRI or just a warmer tint allows the identifying of wire color just a bit easier and more natural feeling.




100% with you on that.


----------



## whill44 (Aug 1, 2013)

whill44 said:


> Lost a Sunwayman M11R Mr. Elfin at work yesterday. It was my own fault, I've got a bad habit of leaving my lights on the machines after fixing them sometimes. My coworkers have been really great about returning them to me when found. Hope to get it back next week.




Still no sign of it. Maybe truly lost to me.:scowl:


----------



## Sammy_boy (Aug 1, 2013)

I can totally empathise as I've not been able to find my Xtar TZ50 Outrider light for a couple of months now. We recently gave the house a good top-top bottom clean, including our spare room where the light was kept. I suspect my wife's put it in a 'safe place' but can't remember that safe place now. 

Reading through this thread has got me thinking again, I might go and have another look in that spare room for that old Xtar - it's my largest and most powerful flashlight! At least if it doesn't turn up I've a good excuse to go and buy a new light, I'd much rather find this one though...

EDIT: Just found it with a bit of help from a Thrunite T10, that didn't take too long! I was looking through some storage boxes to see if it was in there, no joy. Started moving a couple of piles of the wife's paperwork and my telescope out the way to get to another box and there it was! Pleased and relieved to have found it again :devil:


----------



## dosquetzales (Aug 17, 2013)

dosquetzales said:


> Just lost my Olight i3s - the crab claw snapped on my key ring. I have the chain, but no light


What was lost has now been found. Replaced the crab claw with a split ring and mini carabiner clip. So far, so good. But I found that I like the less expensive Tank as much as the Olight i3s... Except the Olight looks better.


----------



## Cerealand (Aug 17, 2013)

Lost a 4Sevens Quarkie MiniX before. The split ring opened up and then the light slipped off.


----------



## dosei (Aug 19, 2013)

I let my daughter hang on to my Fenix Ld01 at Disneyland 2 weeks ago. I had it clipped to her jacket, and it somehow fell off. Hope someone picked it up - hate to think it ended up in the dumpster.


----------



## creyc (Nov 4, 2013)

creyc said:


> I lost my first good light a while back, a Surefire L4 Lumamax, along with a pair of nice sunglasses in a cottage we were renting in Colorado. Locked the place up, dropped the keys in the safety dropbox, checked my pockets and oh CRAP!
> 
> It was either wait a day and miss my flight or count my losses. Still bugs me from time to time.
> 
> Also lost a big 4C Maglite, no idea how that happened.



Well wouldn't you know it! 4 years later and guess who shows up completely unannounced!








And just last week I put on a pair of pants I must not have worn in ages and found my little Peak Eiger clipped right into the pocket.


----------



## whill44 (Nov 4, 2013)

whill44 said:


> Lost a Sunwayman M11R Mr. Elfin at work yesterday. It was my own fault, I've got a bad habit of leaving my lights on the machines after fixing them sometimes. My coworkers have been really great about returning them to me when found. Hope to get it back next week.



Update- Light is still lost. At this point I don't think I'll be getting it back. I guess someone needed it more than me.


----------



## txgp17 (Nov 4, 2013)

About 2 years ago I lost my favorite light. It was a Leef 2x18500 body in black with a Malkoff M61 and a Surefire clicky tailcap. I was really sad over that one.


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 4, 2013)

only once.... and was stolen by someone on purpose


----------



## davesc (Nov 5, 2013)

I hate losing stuff. When something goes missing it bothers me for days. I like to buy good quality stuff that lasts. 

So...with that in mind...just about everything I own has my name stenciled, (painted on), or engraved. Tools, cameras, even my watch, whatever I can label. All my flashlights are engraved. Have you ever dropped a flashlight in the woods and tried to find it in the dark? With another flashlight? The flashlight you lost is black of course, making it harder to find. So...I always put a band of reflective tape around all my lights, too. That really helps. Kinda like losing your cell phone and calling it to hear where it is ringing. Oh...and my cell phone is engraved, too.


----------



## J250trxr (Nov 5, 2013)

Lost a led lenser light, first good light I bought!


----------



## Gunnerboy (Nov 5, 2013)

Lost an SF A2 Aviator and a Fenix P3D. The A2 turned up months later inside the couch.:shakehead The Fenix is still MIA.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 5, 2013)

Gunnerboy said:


> Lost an SF A2 Aviator and a Fenix P3D. The A2 turned up months later inside the couch.:shakehead The Fenix is still MIA.



One out of two isn't bad.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well it looks like I lost my first flashlights, in fact even two in one go: I can't find my PD30 and one of my PD31 - fortunately I have another 4!
I still hope I have just misplaced them but I have looked all over my place and can't find them anywhere!


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 30, 2013)

Found a PD30 on sale and I'm tempted to buy it but if the other one turns up it would be an unnecessary expense!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 30, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> Found a PD30 on sale and I'm tempted to buy it but if the other one turns up it would be an unnecessary expense!



Buy it. If the old one turns up, sell the new one for a very slight loss, at worst.


----------



## wjv (Dec 3, 2013)

I've misplaced a light for a day or two, but never lost one.

I've lost a couple nice Spyderco knives over the years. :sick2:

My dog (a Yorkie) has stolen a couple of my flashlight holsters. I usually find them a few days latter. But 1-2 are permanently missing. I ended up going to the Leatherman /Lens-Lenser website and ordering some of their holsters as replacements. They have REALLY nice holsters for REALLY cheap! Their holsters remind me of the EagleTac holsters. Very heavy duty, well made holsters.

How cheap?

How's this:

Sheath Item No: 880069	1 $3.00	
Sheath Item No: 880072	1 $2.50
Sheath Item No: 880073	1 $4.00
Shipping Mail	$4.95
Sales Tax	$1.22
Order Total	$15.67


Can't complain about the dog stealing the holsters though. Last summer we were in Seaside Oregon and the dog found a $50 bill lying behind a newspaper machine. . .


----------



## pompous_ass_captain (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup! Turns out, it fell out of my pocket, and onto the chair I was sitting on. I spent 45 minutes outside in the rain, in -1*C, at night, trying to find it. Couldn't find it, told the day staff, and if they see it/anyone turns it in let me know. Came in the next day and it was sitting on the desk.


----------



## timsmile (Dec 6, 2013)

I lost my E2DL in a hotel room a few years back then, it's still bothering me


----------



## ryukin2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

Just came back from Peru and found out i lost my small pouch containing a foursevens mini ML and the QPA. plus a bunch of spare eneloops. time to look for some new lights.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 7, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Buy it. If the old one turns up, sell the new one for a very slight loss, at worst.



Thanks man, I followed your advise but they were out so I went for an "old" LD41 instead for a great price. Unfortunately the online store - quality flashlights - seems to be gone off the web. It's a shame because they were absolutely great! The good news is I found my PD30 today while reorganizing some stuff so it couldn't have gone better and "thanks to you"* I even have an LD41 one now!

*At my bank they hates you but me... I'll always be grateful!


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 8, 2014)

Almost lost my ZL in my brother in law van. I started to panic that he started to look worried. Somehow I found it some time later on the floor. Last year I lost my SF E1L. I looked everywhere in the house. One evening I was in the garage and it just came to me to look in the power drill box. There it was. What happened is that i used it in the attic to drill some holes when running cable tv and i used the drill to do so. One lesson I learned buy yellow lights. So i got few of the Streamlights 4AA and 3C and Knucklehead 4AA. They are great cannot miss the Yellow color it really stands out. 

The more lights one has the higher the likelihood to lose one.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 8, 2014)

GrizzlyAdams said:


> Sigh...i try to forget about it...
> 
> Theres a bored Surefire C2 with m61 and AW 18650 lost somewhere in the Georgian Terrace hotel in Atlanta.



I live in ATL i let you know if i find it


----------



## stealthy (Feb 11, 2014)

An old petzl headlamp after going to bed after a long hike . Last time I felt it, it was one my head :duh2:


----------



## hapasnyper (Feb 23, 2014)

One time while at the beach at night I lost my TI preon 2. I think that my jacket caught the pocket clip and pulled it out. Of course I didn't know it was lost until it was too late. I loved the light so much purchased another one that night, much more careful about it now though.


----------



## Raven18 (Feb 23, 2014)

Luckily only a freebie keychain flashlight. The head and batteries detached as I took my keys out of my pocket and fell into the grass.


----------



## The Fish (Feb 23, 2014)

Left a 4Sevens Turbo on fron hall table and after some trades people left,wasn't there.


----------



## UnderPar (Feb 24, 2014)

No. And hopefully I will not lost one. Its quite an investment for a toy for the big boys.


----------



## schizeckinosy (Feb 24, 2014)

I have finally accepted that I lost one of my Quarks  It came back from camping but then it was gone. The $4 Sipik is still around though!!!


----------



## horizonseeker (Feb 26, 2014)

This was back when the original inova x5 was considered a top tier light.

lost it on a trip to New York, not sure where I lost it either, just wasn't in my pocket at the end of the day.


----------



## Charles L. (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes. The only titanium light I've ever bought.....


----------



## stuart (Feb 26, 2014)

Surefire E1b lost by the kids about a year ago. Still holding out hope that its somewhere in the house. Also lost a mag lite in about 8 feet of water on a camping trip many years ago but was able to recover it the next morning.


----------



## RGB_LED (Feb 26, 2014)

I once didn't notice that I had dropped my HDS U60 in the hallway of my apartment building after an evening bike ride... luckily, one of my neighbours who passed me, saw it, called out to me down the hall and asked if it was mine.:sweat:So, luckily, I've never physically lost a light.

But, I did 'lose' one light after a li-ion battery appeared to have malfunctioned and blew the driver and LED. I felt the light turn warm, I could see smoke fill the bezel / reflector and I managed to quickly remove the tailcap and chucked the light outside. Luckily, it was timely and the battery didn't 'vent with flames'... Lesson reinforced about li-ions and I'm very careful today so that I don't 'lose' another light.


----------



## landslug (Feb 27, 2014)

Lost one while getting pulled out of a snow bank after swerving to miss a downed tree in the road. My hand were so cold after digging out my car, that I thought the flashlight (E2D) was in my pocket...but I missed my pocket. Well three weeks later I found the light off to the side of the road where the snowplow pushed and surprisingly it was still in the same shape as when I lost it!


----------



## JedSmith (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, two Pak-lite 9v LED lights w/ headbands about 4 years ago, They were attached to lithium primaries & I'm still hoping I come across them before the batteries go dead.


----------



## darkduude (Feb 28, 2014)

Can't find my P6. Maybe in my closet behind something.


----------



## SoCalDep (Feb 28, 2014)

I lost a Streamlight Scorpion (My first "good" light) back around 1998 - 1999 or so...Anyone who finds one around Chico, CA...It's mine!

Last Oct/Nov I lost my Surefire EB1 Backup but my wife replaced it this past Christmas.


----------



## durallymax (Mar 1, 2014)

I've lost enough streamlight stylus pro's in the past couple years.


----------



## Coastiemikebrown (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a problem with headlamps. I am on a one a hike loss campaign.. Maybe getting a higher end one would solve this?


----------



## aginthelaw (Jul 24, 2016)

looks like andrew and amanda might have lost one i sent for repair. post office says it arrived. contacted a&a a few days later and they said they never rec'd it. of course i tossed the tracking number and can't prove it now. sucks to be me


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 24, 2016)

aginthelaw said:


> looks like andrew and amanda might have lost one i sent for repair. post office says it arrived. contacted a&a a few days later and they said they never rec'd it. of course i tossed the tracking number and can't prove it now. sucks to be me



If you go to the USPS website & create an account, the tracking number may show up. I have an account and there are times things show up without my intervention. I also believe if you contact the PO, and give them the destination address they can come up with the number for you. If they can, my dealings with A & A have been very positive. Good luck.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 24, 2016)

My first big sale on CPFMP, I shipped $575 worth of Surefire flashlights and for the first time in my life the USPS lost the package...that is when I learned the post office would only accept the price I paid, not the selling price, and then then they depreciate that number. I also learned PayPal will only cover the sellers loss if you can prove the package was delivered to the addressed destination. I pointed out that if it was delivered to the addresses destination there would not be a problem....my loss....


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jul 25, 2016)

aginthelaw said:


> looks like andrew and amanda might have lost one i sent for repair. post office says it arrived. contacted a&a a few days later and they said they never rec'd it. of course i tossed the tracking number and can't prove it now. sucks to be me



It's possible that the USPS website cookie my still be holding the tracking number. 

I had a large ticket item supposedly shipped to me that I never received. I received another package the same day via USPS. The seller updated the tracking showing delivery, but early in the day. I live in a small town and my postman either hand delivers to my door or I greet him at the driveway entrance. I'm the next to last delivery for the day. 

I took number to the PO and the following day the PO gave me the real address a delivery was made to. With that in hand, PayPal refunded me my funds. 

I'd try clicking the tracking box and just type the number 9, and see what trackers are there.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jul 25, 2016)

The tracking cookie is already wiped out (thanks Norton security) , nothing comes up when I log into my Acct, and the post office is next to useless, but at least they'll admit to that. They said try the destination post office which I'm sure a & a is more than eager to take the time to do...


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jul 25, 2016)

aginthelaw said:


> The tracking cookie is already wiped out (thanks Norton security) , nothing comes up when I log into my Acct, and the post office is next to useless, but at least they'll admit to that.


Did you follow tracking on your phone? 

I just looked on my iPhone and the last 10 or so deliveries I followed are there.


----------



## dhunley1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Lost my Fenix PD20 a year or so ago. Really wish I would of bought a few backups as they're not available anymore and I really liked it.


----------



## Zandar (Jul 25, 2016)

My brand new Aeon Ti Mark 3 went missing on the 4th of July at work. Last I saw of her was when I used her to illuminate the BBQ at work. So either one of our guests got a great Independence Day present or someone at work has her, or she is truly lost. In any event I have to take responsibility for her loss. And it's an expensive one at $465 for roughly 30 days of ownership! So let my carelessness be a lesson to others, and hopefully other CPF members will consider putting a lanyard on your small lights before you use them.


----------



## ScottFree (Jul 26, 2016)

Lights I Will Find One Day - 47 Quark 123 and 123-2, Fenix PD20 R4 (I think), ZL SC32, ZL H32. 

I did recently find my Fenix E01 and a ArmyTek Prime C1 Pro.


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 27, 2016)

Surefire 6P with XRE dropin, Surefire L1 6th Gen wIth XPG2.

Dropped the 6P somewhere, L1 got stolen at work.


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 27, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Fcmem (Aug 1, 2016)

I've been lucky I carry a Ultrafire a30 and once I dropped it down the cinder block foundation of a house.. luckily I was able to fish it out with a line and strong magnet.

I loaned my a30 to my brother when He was working on a truck in the middle of winter.. he lost it in the snow.
He said he searched for it and it was gone.. 3 days later I went over to look my self and found it frozen in the snow and mud.. still worked.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 2, 2016)

Fcmem said:


> I've been lucky I carry a Ultrafire a30 and once I dropped it down the cinder block foundation of a house.. luckily I was able to fish it out with a line and strong magnet.
> 
> I loaned my a30 to my brother when He was working on a truck in the middle of winter.. he lost it in the snow.
> He said he searched for it and it was gone.. 3 days later I went over to look my self and found it frozen in the snow and mud.. still worked.




Must admit, that's impressive as Hell for an Ultrafire.


----------



## Fcmem (Aug 3, 2016)

Monocrom said:


> Must admit, that's impressive as Hell for an Ultrafire.


I've been very happy with my ultrafire's, my sister and mother liked my a30 so much they asked for one for there brithdays.
I've been carrying mine for about 6 years... it's held up well.. but recently it's got a case of the flickers and everytime I work on it I think I got solved.. so far no.
bad thing about them is they only have 1 spring in the tail so I think that might actually be the problem.

run time's not that great either not much more then about an hour before the output is to crappy for my taste.
but they're small enough they make great pocket lights.


----------



## PMED80 (Aug 3, 2016)

I had a Streamlight strion LED that mysteriously walked away from me at work. I use an engraver on all my work tools. Still searching for someone walking around with a strion with a scratched out name or poorly painted over.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 5, 2016)

At about 11:30am this morning I realized my PK PR-1 was not in my pocket. At 11:00am it was. 

I was leaving to go somewhere for about an hour. Slipping a Microstream into my pocket I set out. The entire trip I wondered where it was. 2 hours later I finally found it in an obscure corner deep down into the chair I had been sitting in.
Phew!!! That was a looooooong 2 hours.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 5, 2016)

Oops, double post


----------



## Rstype (Aug 7, 2016)

surefire E1L outdoorsman 90 lumen model. Went out for an emergency no heat call one winter and when finally got back home realized it was gone from my jacket. Lost in the customers basement. who knows where now


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 7, 2016)

Hopefully found and appreciated by the customer. Either that, or its still there.


----------



## magellan (Aug 7, 2016)

I've only lost one or two in the last 10 years and neither was an expensive one, and I have over 400 lights so that's not too bad. The Post Office, on the other hand, has lost about $1000 of my lights during that period.


----------



## biggman15 (Aug 7, 2016)

There's a missing Fenix E11 in my RV somewhere. I still find myself checking for possible hidden crevices from time to time... I need to break down and just clean everything out to either prove to myself that I'm not going to find it. Or I will probably continue any time I think about it.


----------



## swampgator (Aug 7, 2016)

I lost a Surefire E2E. 
Sickened me for days after. First "expensive" light I'd had.


----------



## MX421 (Aug 16, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> At about 11:30am this morning I realized my PK PR-1 was not in my pocket. At 11:00am it was.
> 
> I was leaving to go somewhere for about an hour. Slipping a Microstream into my pocket I set out. The entire trip I wondered where it was. 2 hours later I finally found it in an obscure corner deep down into the chair I had been sitting in.
> Phew!!! That was a looooooong 2 hours.



Had a similar thing happen to me:

We split our time on our Florida vacation between the two coasts. I Got up quickly to pack everything up on the kayak trailer barely making checkout time. I realized on the first stop of the trip that my EDC ZL SC63 was missing from its clipped spot. The whole rest of the trip was a mixture of wanting to turn back and look in the parking lot where i loaded my trailer and trying to figure out the options of where it could be. Turns out it was in my other pants pocket prior to my taking a shower and changing pants prior to loading (one of the scenarios i thought of during the trip). That 3 hours trip seemed as long as the longer trip down from Texas.

Another similarly clipped incident was when i was working up in the attic and after the work was done found a similarly clipped SC62 missing. Knowing it was in the attic somewhere was sort of reassuring, but the two days of thinking about where it was before finding it was torture.


----------



## tops2 (Aug 16, 2016)

Luckily I haven't lost any lights yet.

But I've misplaced my Olight S1 more than enough times. I think cause its so small and with the magnetic tailcap, I sometimes stick it in different places. Then once in a while I'll turn it off and forget to pick it up (especially when I'm using the light to retrieve things or do something else so my mind's not on the light)..and for a few hours I'm looking for it.

The dumbest was I place it next to my charger to top off the 16340, and went to do a house chore or two. A few hours later, I forgot I was charging the battery and couldn't find the S1 in the usual place.

The longest I thought I lost it was a day.

Kinda strange that while the Olight S1 is my pocket EDC, I hardly actually use it. Especially when I'm at home, or if I'm going out till after dark, I'll always grab another light instead (mostly my Zebralight). But I think I'll miss the S1 the most out of all my lights if it goes missing. I love the feel and size of the S1 so much.


----------



## etc (Aug 16, 2016)

Left my Surefire G2x Pro in a public place. On a bench. Always wondered who got it.


----------



## Repsol600rr (Sep 12, 2016)

I almost had a heart attack today when my hds rotary wasn't in my pocket where it should have been. Literally threw everything everywhere looking for it. Rapidly began retracing. Went back to where I ate lunch. Found it on the side of the road while walking up to the building. Had fallen out of pocket crossing the street after getting lunch. Thank God A. I found it. B. No one picked it up. It had been there for several hours. It has its first chips in cerakote now. But I have my baby back. Im still shaking as I type this. I need a paper bag to breath into for a little while. Then I can slowly put my house and truck back together.


----------



## liteboy (Sep 12, 2016)

I realized my knife missing from pocket recently and also got a scare. But we gotta get a grip and realize these are just material things. If they're too precious to lose, then keep it at home. I use everything I buy and am not a collector, in fact never understood the collectors who buy and store away things...


----------



## Nitiwat (Sep 13, 2016)

I lost my Surefire 6PX Pro last year during my trip to northern Thailand didn't realize it was gone until I was already back in Bangkok. I still wonder if whoever found it kept and used it...


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 14, 2016)

Nitiwat said:


> I lost my Surefire 6PX Pro last year during my trip to northern Thailand didn't realize it was gone until I was already back in Bangkok. I still wonder if whoever found it kept and used it...




Realistically, they did. Until the batteries inside died and they likely refused to buy more for it. Just how it is.

Also..... :welcome:


----------



## Poppy (Sep 15, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Over the years, MANY lights have gone missing. The few that I can specifically recall are maglights 2x 3D, and 3C (primarily for the cars in part becuase they make legal equalizers) a couple of mag solitairs, and a couple mag 2xAA lights. Most recently a mag 2AA led twisty it was used ONE night as a reading light by my grandson, so I am sure it will show up somewhere.
> 
> Two other lights that are gone include an old incandescent 4C stand-up flashlight/lantern with a belt clip, and tilt head.
> And a craftsman 3in sealed beam 6v rechargeable spot light. I might have tossed it when it wouldn't hold a charge anymore (I should have kept it and replaced the battery). I really liked that light.


Since I posted this, one 3D magliite was found, and the 2AA mini maglite pro+ was found.

BUT... now missing, and it has been missing for a couple of years, is a Solarforce L2M (it is the one with a split body so that you could run it on the shorter 18350 cells, or a single Cr123.) I'm hoping that it will show up someday.


----------

